# which usb sound card?

## DaggyStyle

I need to buy 2 usb sound cards, I've heard that the following 2 are good and are supported by linux.

http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&subCatID=206&prodID=10702&prodName=Live!%2024-bit%20External&subCatName=Live!&CatName=Sound+Blaster

or

http://www.terratec.net/en/products/Aureon_5.1_USB_MK_II_2120.html

which one is better in sound quality and linux support?

----------

## gerard27

Asus Xonar.

Gerard.

Edit: I'm not sure they have anything for USB.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> Asus Xonar.
> 
> Gerard.
> 
> Edit: I'm not sure they have anything for USB.

 

they have but the way to expensive, 62$ is high

----------

